# More UrQ-inspired Photoshops: S5 Sportback, RS5



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

[also in TCL]
I've been doing lots of Photoshop illustrations in the past two weeks, all based on the Audi A5/S5/RS5. For more info on them, head over to ianbowendesign.blogspot.com
Comments are appreciated, flaming is not. 
*Resource photo*: Audi S5 press photo (thanks to Motive)








*S5 Sportback*: modified C-pillar, spoiler, boxed flares








*S5 Sportback with Ronals and C-pillar vent*: modified C-pillar, spoiler, boxed flares, Ronals








*RS5*: boxed flares, front clip








*RS5 Sportback*: boxed flares, modified C-pillar, spoiler, front clip








*RS5 Sportback with Ronals and C-pillar vent*: boxed flares, modified C-pillar, spoiler, front clip, Ronals








*Resource photo for the front clip*: RS5 test mule on the Nürburgring (thanks to KGP Photography)


----------

